# "Fallo tu" / "dillo tu" ecc.



## WildBilly

Salve,
sono italiano e vivo in Francia da un paio d'anni, quindi parlo correntemente il francese. Tuttavia ci sono alcune costruzioni di uso corrente in italiano che ogni tanto mi capita di voler usare quando parlo in francese, ma non so trovare una forma equivalente.

Tra queste c'è la forma dell'imperativo seguita da "tu", come ad esempio nel seguente dialogo: "Pulisci la cucina!" / "Fallo tu!"
Si può rendere l'idea con la perifrasi "Nettoye la cuisine!" / "C'est à toi de le faire" o "Je veux que tu le fasses", ma non ha la stessa concisione ed efficacia che in italiano. "Fais-le" non rende l'idea del contrasto, "Fais-le toi" o "Fais-le toi-même" non mi suonano affatto naturali.
Voi come lo direste?


----------



## matoupaschat

Semplicemente "Fais-le toi-même" . Ma si sente ogni tanto "Fais-le, toi", come in italiano .


----------



## WildBilly

Davvero? Non mi era mai capitato di sentirlo e chissà perché non mi suona tanto bene... comunque grazie!


----------



## plesea8

Penso che una buona soluzione sarebbe "C'est à toi!" che si una molto nel linguaggio parlato, oppure "C'est ton tour!".

Per quanto riguarda "Fais-le toi-même!", per me corrisponde più al nostro "Fattelo da solo!" che risponde più a una richiesta più o meno esplicita di aiuto, e non mi pare sia questo il caso.


----------



## WildBilly

plesea8, hai colto bene le mie perplessità su "fais-le toi-même". "C'est à toi" è forse più utilizzabile in senso generale.
Quanto a "c'est ton tour", credo che sottintenda l'idea di turni per svolgere un certo compito, quindi anche questo non è sempre pertinente.

Si possono immaginare situazioni in cui l'uso di questa espressione non ha una connotazione negativa. Penso ad esempio a due persone che devono annunciare un lieto evento a degli amici:
"Io e Maria dobbiamo dirvi una cosa. Maria, diglielo!" "No, dillo tu!".

È qui che "dis-le toi-même" non mi convince tanto, e "c'est ton tour" mi sembra proprio fuori luogo. "C'est à toi" forse è già meglio...


----------



## plesea8

WildBilly said:


> plesea8, hai colto bene le mie perplessità su "fais-le toi-même". "C'est à toi" è forse più utilizzabile in senso generale.
> Quanto a "c'est ton tour", credo che sottintenda l'idea di turni per svolgere un certo compito, quindi anche questo non è sempre pertinente.
> 
> Si possono immaginare situazioni in cui l'uso di questa espressione non ha una connotazione negativa. Penso ad esempio a due persone che devono annunciare un lieto evento a degli amici:
> "Io e Maria dobbiamo dirvi una cosa. Maria, diglielo!" "No, dillo tu!".
> 
> È qui che "dis-le toi-même" non mi convince tanto, e "c'est ton tour" mi sembra proprio fuori luogo. "C'est à toi" forse è già meglio...



Nell'esempio che hai appena citato ("Io e Maria dobbiamo dirvi una cosa") mi verrebbe pensare a queste risposte: "Vas-y, dis-le !" "Non, c'est à toi".


----------



## matoupaschat

WildBilly said:


> plesea8, hai colto bene le mie perplessità su "fais-le toi-même". "C'est à toi" è forse più utilizzabile in senso generale.
> Quanto a "c'est ton tour", credo che sottintenda l'idea di turni per svolgere un certo compito, quindi anche questo non è sempre pertinente.
> 
> Si possono immaginare situazioni in cui l'uso di questa espressione non ha una connotazione negativa. Penso ad esempio a due persone che devono annunciare un lieto evento a degli amici:
> "Io e Maria dobbiamo dirvi una cosa. Maria, diglielo!" "No, dillo tu!".
> 
> È qui che "dis-le toi-même" non mi convince tanto, e "c'est ton tour" mi sembra proprio fuori luogo. "C'est à toi" forse è già meglio...


 
Allora, riprendiamo .

Premetto che il francese è una lingua parlata in parecchie regioni del mondo (più dell'italiano, credo) . Questo significa che non si usano sempre le stesse espressioni dappertutto, o anche che il loro significato può cambiare (più o meno) a seconda della zona . 




Dalle mie parti,

"Fais-le toi-même" non significa affatto "c'est ton tour" né "C'est à toi", che hanno il medesimo senso di "Questa volta, tocca a te". Pone l'accento sul fatto che lo devi fare *TU,* ma *non necessariamente* da solo .
"Io e Maria dobbiamo dirvi una cosa. Maria, diglielo!" "No, dillo tu!".
_È qui che "dis-le toi-même" non mi convince tanto, e "c'est ton tour" mi sembra proprio fuori luogo. "C'est à toi" forse è già meglio... _Si dirà più spesso : "Maria et moi, nous devons vous dire quelque chose" - "Dis-le, Maria/Vas-y, dis-le, Maria" - "Non, toi !/Non dis-le, toi" . Si dirà invece "Dis-le toi-même" se si ritiene che la cosa sia spiacevole da dire e non se ne ha il corraggio né la capacità, o se si crede di non essere la persona più adatta per dirlo .
Spero di essere stato utile .


----------

